# HELP need plans for comm message board for eagle project



## scoutmom (Jul 9, 2010)

My son is working on his eagle badge and for his project he is making a new outdoor message board for our township. (The kind you often see at nature parks.) He is not able to draw up his own plans and we can't find anything on the internet. The sign needs two plexiglass doors and should have a roof. Also, time is of the essence since he turns 18 soon and this must be done before that date. Can anyone help? We can adjust measurements to fit our requirements, but we really have no idea where to start.:icon_confused:


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

boards

There may not be plans but there are many examples of size and shape. Go for the simplest design, look up the specs on the item chosen then scale it to what you want. Be prepared for some expense if this is coming out of your pocket.

The design you choose should be based on the location and what it'll be fastened to. This will determine the type of roof if at all, (pitched or shed).

This project will require some tools and a smidge of experience and common sense

Use 1/2" or 5/8" plywood for the frame and screw it together, 1X2 finish pine, (has knots and less expensive) can be used for the face frame and door frames. 

Today even 1/8" Plexiglas is expensive then you have to match the number of hinges and knobs or handles for their size to the doors

Lastly prime and paint the item if it is intended to last. Many of the prefabricated products are composite materials which are expected to last much longer but cost much more.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghidrah, You just earned your "Help a lady out badge". :laughing:


----------



## timturner5441 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Hey*

I am not a spammer, Sorry if i appeared to be like one.

I just wanted to give out a lot of plans to you guys. 455 pages. I've divided those into 7 parts because they are so big. 

Please don't get me wrong, I mean no harm ^^

Cheers 

Tim


----------

